
How to Count Past Infinity[video] - DanielRibeiro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrU9YDoXE88
======
DanielRibeiro
Interesting extra refs on large cardinals mentioned by the video:

1\. Large cardinals:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_large_cardinal_propert...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_large_cardinal_properties)

2\. Berkeley cardinal ( _larger than any described on the video_ ):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_cardinal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_cardinal)

3\. Presentation for those looking for a TL;DR:
[https://math.berkeley.edu/~jhicks/links/SOTS/cskipper112613....](https://math.berkeley.edu/~jhicks/links/SOTS/cskipper112613.pdf)

4: The upper attic, ( _how far can we take this?_ ):
[http://cantorsattic.info/Upper_attic](http://cantorsattic.info/Upper_attic)

5: Kunen inconsistency ( _it seems we can take it pretty far_ ):
[http://cantorsattic.info/Kunen_inconsistency](http://cantorsattic.info/Kunen_inconsistency)

